# Death over this past weekend in Utah



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I read about this just yesterday. They had the right intentions, but just didn't pick a safe zone to do their studies. Sad. 

RIP Garrett.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

I believe Garrett was an employee from Petzl (according to Backcountry.com). Sad story.

We had an avy death in the NW in the Stevens Pass backcountry this last weekend as well. 20 year old kid from the University of Washington. Not a lot of details on how/where it happened from news sites, I've been awaiting the official NWAC report.

Avy rose is black on all aspects down to 4000' on most western slopes of the Cascades today as a big rain event is rolling through. Really sketchy in the backcountry here right now, hopefully everyone stays safe.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Scary. Be careful out there.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

DrnknZag said:


> We had an avy death in the NW in the Stevens Pass backcountry this last weekend as well. 20 year old kid from the University of Washington. Not a lot of details on how/where it happened from news sites, I've been awaiting the official NWAC report.


There is a very detailed write up of the accident by one of the victim's friends that was there on EasyLoungin. It's a tough read and pretty gut wrenching, but it tells you in detail what happened. If you are interested in reading about it.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Hate to say this but there will probably be a death in summit county before the weekend is over. The spring gong show has begun talked to more people going out without gear who feel it's safe or they have the skills to survive an avy. Light snow with a heavier layer over it on an already unstable pack yeah it won't slide. Death happens but I'd like to prolong my life.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

BA, I certainly hope not, but yeah people have really been pushing it this season. The Silver Couloir has been slayed many times already this season, and it started way earlier than usual. 

The only fortunate thing is that the snowpack is adjusting quickly. There are still danger aspects and elevations but the trend is a downward one avalanche danger wise. It's a quickly strengthening snow pack. Still, that doesn't mean much if you get caught in an avalanche. The potential for big slab avalanches is definitely still out there.


----------

